# R.I.P Murphy



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

I had to take my lil Murphy to the vets on Tuesday and we ended up putting him to sleep. Hes not been well for a while and has been on steroids for over six months. Think now was the time for him to go, before he started to feel bad. He also had a growth on his face near his eye. It dint bother him thou.
I feel so sad now thou. Ive had him for 14 years and he was my first bird. He never been able to fly due to breaks in his wings wen he was a chick. It dint stop him getting around thou, he just had to walk. Because he came out of a aviary his prevoius owners were gonna ring his neck because he dint stand a chance living in there. He would of been picked on.
Im so glad i took him in, he gave so much back to me. He wasnt like fit birds so i think we wer even closer.
I like to think of him flying in heaven now.
See you again one day my lil man x


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Murphy was an amazing looking bird, very beautiful.
So Sorry for your loss, May he rest in peace.:angel:


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

After a few months of mourning, go to your local bird rescue-find another bird-not as a replacement for Murphy-but because you have a big, understanding heart, when it comes to birds.
Because of the worldwide recession bird rescues are filled to overflowing.
When your ready get another companion.
Jerry


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss  Having to put down an animal who is not only a friend but a good member of the family is one of the most difficult things you can do, even if it is the right thing...
Murphy is a very beautiful bird, he looks exactly like mine, what is his mutation?


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Murphy. He was a lovely bird. RIP.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Murphy is a stunning bird.

I`m sorry for your loss.


----------



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

jc119007 said:


> Very sorry for your loss  Having to put down an animal who is not only a friend but a good member of the family is one of the most difficult things you can do, even if it is the right thing...
> Murphy is a very beautiful bird, he looks exactly like mine, what is his mutation?


Unsure to be honest. Vet didnt think he was strong enough for us to remove and find out.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Murphy was such a pretty bird, RIP Murphy


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. Murphy was a beautiful bird. May he rest in peace.


----------



## heatheri004 (Aug 10, 2009)

Murphy certainly was a beautiful bird. I am sorry.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Murphy was sure beautiful, and you must have took great care of him to be 14 years old, that’s good going for a Tiel, so just think you gave him a good life.

Sorry don’t know how to input yet what someone else said but for his mutation I would say he was a Lutino Pearl, are you sure he was a he?

Jenny


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

aww, i'm so sorry for your loss. Murphy was beautiful


----------



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

Jenny10 said:


> Murphy was sure beautiful, and you must have took great care of him to be 14 years old, that’s good going for a Tiel, so just think you gave him a good life.
> 
> Sorry don’t know how to input yet what someone else said but for his mutation I would say he was a Lutino Pearl, are you sure he was a he?
> 
> Jenny


No i was told he was a she, but for the last 14/15 years i called him a he so thats the way i see him lol.

Feeling bit better about it all now looking forward to possibly getting another one.


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

You did the best you could.
Murphy-RIP
Jerry


----------

